# TBT 3.0 issues reporting, tracking, and FAQ thread



## Jeremy (Apr 3, 2020)

We're bound to have some issues with the new version of the site for some time while we adjust to everything, so this thread will help keep track of them. It was getting hard to keep these organized when they were mixed into the Bulletin Board thread. You can use this thread to check on previously reported issues or report things that you think me need to be addressed. Also feel free to ask questions about changes if you're not sure.

*What is TBT 3.0? What is XenForo?*
TBT 3.0 is what we're calling this new version of The Bell Tree. XenForo is the name of the forum software that powers the forum. The previous version used vBulletin.

*Where are bells and collectibles?*
Like we previously announced, these two systems are being imported after we're live on the new site, so we're still working on moving them over.

*Why can't I use my animated avatar?*
Since this is tied to the shop, it won't work until the shop/collectible system is back.

*Where is my user title color?*
Same as above, this is tied to the shop and will return shortly after the shop system is back.

*Why can't I use my avatar width extension?*
It was announced that this item would be retired. We will have compensations for users who purchased it shortly after the shop system returns.

*Why did my avatar disappear?*
Some users' avatar did not import to XenForo. We suggest you reupload it on your own. If you no longer have the image, we may be able to retrieve it for you on a case-by-case basis.

*It's limiting the amount of images I can use in a post.*
This has now been changed to match the previous settings.

*I'm not getting any emails.*
This was a known issue in the first few hours of the new site, but it was since fixed. Some users are still reporting that emails are now showing in their spam folder. Please let us know here if you notice any changes so we can better understand the issue as we continue looking into it today.

*Why is everything so bright?*
This was something a few people asked when TBT 3.0 launced in the middle of the night. We currently only have the day theme up at the moment, but the time changing and night versions will be added within a few weeks.

*Why is everything smushed together on mobile?*
This is an intended feature that many people are using and liking. Zooming in and out while browsing the site is no longer needed since everything changes size on mobile devices. Some users who are use to the wider desktop layout have mentioned that they would rather continue zooming in and out instead of using the mobile version. While this is not currently possible, we'll look into it.

*I'm missing some feedback ratings.*
We're aware of this and looking into it.

*Names aren't displaying from older likes.*
We're aware of this and looking into it.

*What is reaction score?*
This is a sum of reactions (likes), but we do not plan to keep this feature on the forum.

*Now that we have a reaction system, where are they?*
We're only starting with two different reactions, but will add more soon. The previous version only had one (likes).

*I'm former staff, why isn't my name green anymore?*
While we're intentionally removing the green names, we are still planning to redo the user group in order to signify retired staff in some way. For now we left all retried staff in the regular user group, but this will change within the first few weeks.

*Why does my user title look so weird?*
Certain symbols didn't import from vBulletin correctly. For now, the fastest way to fix this would be to just change it yourself.

*Why does my signature say SIGPIC?*
This was an outdated method vBulletin used to put uploaded images into signatures. You'll have to reupload the image by editing your signature here.

*Miscellaneous feature requests we can look into:*

Pagination above thread (in addition to below) on mobile
Borderless BB Code tables
User-set number of posts displayed per thread

*Reported but uncomfirmed things we need to test more:*

Unexpected steps or results when searching a thread


----------



## Jacob (Apr 3, 2020)

The only thing I've come across that is a little bit of an issue right now is post isolation by specific members in a thread. If I use the search bar in the top right and set it to "this thread" while searching a specific member's name it's only been giving me 1 or 0 results regardless of how many post they have in the thread. It could be because I'm not inputing any keywords, but I don't necessarily want to use a keyword to filter the posts. Mainly it's a super important feature for Mafia, and I've been testing it out in the Cellar!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Apr 3, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> .*Why is everything smushed together on mobile?*
> This is an intended feature that many people are using and liking. Zooming in and out while browsing the site is no longer needed since everything changes size on mobile devices. Some users who are use to the wider desktop layout have mentioned that they would rather continue zooming in and out instead of using the mobile version. While this is not currently possible, we'll look into it.



If anyone truly misses this, the "request desktop version" option in mobile browsers will usually increase the viewport size, in my case to 980px wide. This can bring back the days of panning around tiny text.


----------



## Mary (Apr 3, 2020)

Looks great, thank you all for all of your work.
One super small thing - on mobile, the small “the bell tree” in the nav bar likes to disappear when you scroll to the top of the page.


----------



## alv4 (Apr 3, 2020)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> If anyone truly misses this, the "request desktop version" option in mobile browsers will usually increase the viewport size, in my case to 980px wide. This can bring back the days of panning around tiny text.


I came here to say this.
If you force the desktop view, it will appear the desktop version


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2020)

The only thing I'm bummed about right now is that my beautiful sakura tree is gone lol


Other than that, great job staff! The new site looks great and I can't wait for it to become even more fleshed out!


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 3, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> *I'm missing some feedback ratings.*
> We're aware of this and looking into it.



Just have to mention, ALL of my feedback has been wiped, and it looks like the feedback I've given others is missing from their profiles. I've been trading with people who have older user accounts than me.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 3, 2020)

I'll just use this one post to compile everything I find.

Certain closed boards can be posted in. Auction House, The Gate.
(?) Tables have visible borders which you can't seem to change. Not sure if this is changeable or not.
Post merges no longer exist?
It would be useful if PPs (profile posts) had a timestamp on them.
I don't see a way to check post count for each user who has posted in a thread like you could do by clicking on the number of replies in vB. Would be cool if this made a return.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 3, 2020)

Jacob said:


> The only thing I've come across that is a little bit of an issue right now is post isolation by specific members in a thread. If I use the search bar in the top right and set it to "this thread" while searching a specific member's name it's only been giving me 1 or 0 results regardless of how many post they have in the thread. It could be because I'm not inputing any keywords, but I don't necessarily want to use a keyword to filter the posts. Mainly it's a super important feature for Mafia, and I've been testing it out in the Cellar!



Added a section for things that need to be tested more and included this.



xSuperMario64x said:


> The only thing I'm bummed about right now is that my beautiful sakura tree is gone lol
> 
> 
> Other than that, great job staff! The new site looks great and I can't wait for it to become even more fleshed out!



The new tree was in the shade a bit too long, but the sakuras will bloom on it very soon!



Trundle said:


> I'll just use this one post to compile everything I find.
> 
> Certain closed boards can be posted in. Auction House, The Gate.
> (?) Tables have visible borders which you can't seem to change. Not sure if this is changeable or not.



The boards and the other things you mentioned before editing are now fixed. I added the tables thing to a feature request list above.


----------



## jokk (Apr 3, 2020)

hi, how do i see when there are new comments on my thread or another thread i've posted in? before, the title of the thread would be bolded in the page of my threads.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 3, 2020)

jokk said:


> hi, how do i see when there are new comments on my thread or another thread i've posted in? before, the title of the thread would be bolded in the page of my threads.


I'm understanding what you mean correctly, this is under Watched threads. You can find this at the top, under the Forums tab.






To add threads to your watched threads you can click "Watch" at the top right of them.

You can also change your preferences so it automatically watches certain threads for you. (Click your name at the top > Preferences)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 3, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> The new tree was in the shade a bit too long, but the sakuras will bloom on it very soon!


Yes I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 3, 2020)

Here's a list of somethings that I have noticed and questions that I am curious about.

The feature when we can display more than the regular amount of posts per page (like 30)?
What about the feature to disable/hide profile comments like it was in vbulletin?
What about the new trade system and discord migration? What's the status on that?
Old emojis do not appear:   (Would they be added back)?
Finally, would y'all consider a bigger avatar size in the future?
Edit:

Another feature, what about users viewing page down below coming back?


----------



## alv4 (Apr 3, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Another feature, what about users viewing page down below coming back?



I miss this too


----------



## seliph (Apr 3, 2020)

this is _very_ minor but can i suggest the report/like/etc buttons be in a footer like before if possible, or at least separated somehow? they sort of blend with the posts as they are now


----------



## Antonio (Apr 3, 2020)

Can we also bring back the "if replied" indicator on threads listings?


----------



## Antonio (Apr 3, 2020)

Also, what about twitch/twitter integration?

Edit: Any post merging coming back?

My apologies, did not know post merging was gone...


----------



## Fey (Apr 3, 2020)

What is the second reaction we’re starting with? I still only see the like option

EDIT: Never mind, found it!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 3, 2020)

Fey said:


> What is the second reaction we’re starting with? I still only see the like option


It's a love reactions.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 3, 2020)

Apart from the borderless tables request, could you possibly also consider the possibility of making a link a colour of our choice? Right now it doesn't matter which colour code you give them.

Some other members also said this in the original thread, but also on my computer it also looks like the "The Bell Tree Forum" logo is a bit blurry. It's quite noticeable next to the very sharp looking tree, but I'm not sure what is causing it..

If I find more things I'll let you know here.
Good luck with everything and hope you don't have too much work taking bugs/errors out!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 3, 2020)

Nougat said:
			
		

> Apart from the borderless tables request, could you possibly also consider the possibility of making a link a colour of our choice? Right now it doesn't matter which colour code you give them.
> 
> Some other members also said this in the original thread, but also on my computer it also looks like the "The Bell Tree Forum" logo is a bit blurry. It's quite noticeable next to the very sharp looking tree, but I'm not sure what is causing it..
> 
> ...



Thank goodness you posted this, I genuinely couldn't tell if it was my eyes or not! I second that the logo looks just a tad blurry.


----------



## Justin (Apr 3, 2020)

and  have been fixed! Can't miss these TBT classics.


----------



## seliph (Apr 3, 2020)

Nougat said:


> Apart from the borderless tables request, could you possibly also consider the possibility of making a link a colour of our choice? Right now it doesn't matter which colour code you give them.



make sure the colour tags are inside the url tags and it should work

like this


```
[url=https://animalcrossingworld.com/][color=#c4103b]like this[/color][/url]
```

sidenote, am i booboo the fool or does quoting take more effort now? it was nice being one click for a single quote


----------



## Trundle (Apr 3, 2020)

seliph said:


> sidenote, am i booboo the fool or does quoting take more effort now? it was nice being one click for a single quote



I think if you just press the reply button on someone's post it will be a single click, but if you press the + Quote button you add it to a multi quote box.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 3, 2020)

seliph said:
			
		

> sidenote, am i booboo the fool or does quoting take more effort now? it was nice being one click for a single quote


I can't figure out how to make a quote work without manually typing the [ QUOTE] tag


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2020)

Nougat said:


> Apart from the borderless tables request, could you possibly also consider the possibility of making a link a colour of our choice? Right now it doesn't matter which colour code you give them.



You can make links any colour you like. Make sure you're putting the BB code for colour inside the URL tags. e.g. 


```
[URL="google.co.uk"][COLOR=RED]google.co.uk[/COLOR][/URL]
```

produces: google.co.uk


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2020)

I don't know if this is a known issue, but I found a bug on the forum homepage. It says I just posted on a thread that I did not post in. I went to check that thread in case I posted there by mistake, and I indeed did not just post there. Doesn't break the site or anything but is worth looking into.


----------



## seliph (Apr 3, 2020)

Trundle said:


> I think if you just press the reply button on someone's post it will be a single click, but if you press the + Quote button you add it to a multi quote box.



i AM boo boo the fool


----------



## Nougat (Apr 3, 2020)

seliph said:


> make sure the colour tags are inside the url tags and it should work





Vrisnem said:


> You can make links any colour you like. Make sure you're putting the BB code for colour inside the URL tags. e.g.



Yay, thanks both!


----------



## Antonio (Apr 3, 2020)

The website keeps on going in and out BTW.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 3, 2020)

This isn't a bug but feedback/a question - is it possible to make the posts a minimum standard height? Right now if there's only one line of text, it makes it kind of difficult to read and it appears like the user's post is mainly their signature  (unless there will be stricter signature gudelines coming so they'll be smaller...?)


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 3, 2020)

I tried updating this post and it said I reached the character limit (30k).
I managed to get it down to 26k, yet the post still wasn't saving, saying it was still over 30k.


----------



## Nougat (Apr 3, 2020)

Apart from the border colours, it also looks like tables are always at 100% width standard. Is there a way to set a certain size like we could with the old forum? Thank you!


----------



## Justin (Apr 3, 2020)

crystalmilktea said:


> This isn't a bug but feedback/a question - is it possible to make the posts a minimum standard height? Right now if there's only one line of text, it makes it kind of difficult to read and it appears like the user's post is mainly their signature  (unless there will be stricter signature gudelines coming so they'll be smaller...?)



I've just made a small quick change to address this. We will probably make further adjustments later, more or less spacing, but it should help!


----------



## Justin (Apr 3, 2020)

Switch Friend Codes are now back in the sidebar!


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 3, 2020)

How can I see my notifications or if someone messaged me?


----------



## alv4 (Apr 3, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> How can I see my notifications or if someone messaged me?


It will appear at the top. With a red number in the bell or envelope icon


----------



## Jacob (Apr 3, 2020)

I love that's the short posts have more space to them, definitely makes it easier to read, but I think making the signature background a different color like before would help separate them just a little bit more. I think 2.0 did a good job with that (sidebar tan color ?). I currently have signatures turned off tho so if no one else has a problem with it its not bothering anyone 

I'm also wondering if "who's online" at the bottom of the home page can go back to alphabetic? I'm not sure why I have such a fascination seeing who's online, but it was definitely easier alphabetically : P


----------



## seliph (Apr 3, 2020)

Jacob said:


> I love that's the short posts have more space to them, definitely makes it easier to read, but I think making the signature background a different color like before would help separate them just a little bit more. I think 2.0 did a good job with that (sidebar tan color ?). I currently have signatures turned off tho so if no one else has a problem with it its not bothering anyone


signature backgrounds were always white just like the rest of the post wdym


----------



## Jacob (Apr 3, 2020)

seliph said:


> signature backgrounds were always white just like the rest of the post wdym


then im just crazy


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 3, 2020)

My resetti avatar is gone 
So sad

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020

Can you guys tell me what image it is so I can get it back

	Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020

Okay well, I used my iPad to view the desktop version for the first time I am a lot happier now.
i strongly dislike the mobile version

edit:
more constructive criticism on why I hate mobile version, yes everything is way too close together. The fact I can’t see the page numbers is also irritating as I click on a thread and it doesn’t take me too the newest page. Not being able to signatures, collectibles or any information is also annoying.


----------



## Ploom (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi I am not sure if this has been addressed yet but I can't see timestamps on posts on my profile or earlier message in a conversation. I feel like it's an issue because when I'm doing a trade for example and someone posts on my wall, if I don't see it right away I like to know how long it's been since the person tried to contact me. Could be 1 min, 5 mins, half hour? (makes a big difference to me.) Granted, I suppose its possible I'm just not seeing it; I know when you click your messages tab at the top it shows the time stamp of the most recent message in the conversation, but I'm used to being able to see the stamp on every message/post. Any info would be super appreciated.

Edit: They seemed to have fixed it within the past hour or so, so nvm!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 4, 2020)

I can also report that it seems the search thread feature isn't working 100% of the time. Sometimes it gives the expected results, but sometimes it claims there are no results for a search for a word that I know for a fact is in the thread. This is important for my town tune thread so that people can check if the song they want has already been made. (Copy/pasted this from the 3.0 Update thread when I saw the thing about reporting things here instead. )


----------



## Raz (Apr 4, 2020)

alv4 said:


> It will appear at the top. With a red number in the bell or envelope icon


I know this isn't a problem that may affect a lot of people here, but I'm colorblind (I do have a little difficulty with reds and browns, for example) and although I can see the alert, it's not exactly clear. There's little contrast between red and brown (at least that shade of brown). 

If it's possible, it would be better (and more clear) if instead of red, the color used was the same shade of light brown/beige in the background of the forum, as it would have a nicer contrast and it would still respect the color scheme of the site (which isn't the case with that shade of red)


----------



## Luella (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi I'm kinda new here but have already traded a handful of times before the update. All my feedback that I got is gone and I know that was listed.

When I try to give feedback now it takes me to a page where the site loads up but it states, "Oops! We ran into some problems. You are not allowed to view this page." And it's everyone's account that it happens to.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm not sure if it's just me but I think some of my notifications aren't showing. I noticed it once when I was in a thread and a person liked my post in that thread while I was viewing it. Then the next time someone quoted me I didn't get a notification at all. Just talking the site notifications here, not emails or anything.

There is one feature I kinda miss, which is the little arrow that appeared next to people's usernames on the home page that took you directly to the new post. Here's a (badly edited) image of what I mean:





i.e. when you clicked that circled button it would take you directly to the latest post, skipping past any other new posts you haven't seen.
Is it still possible to do this on the new site and I'm just missing it? I understand that when you're viewing a subforum (say, Nook's Cranny for example) and click on the time of the newest post (e.g. 6 minutes ago) it takes you directly to that latest post...but what about from the home page as well?


----------



## Trundle (Apr 4, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm not sure if it's just me but I think some of my notifications aren't showing. I noticed it once when I was in a thread and a person liked my post in that thread while I was viewing it. Then the next time someone quoted me I didn't get a notification at all. Just talking the site notifications here, not emails or anything.
> 
> There is one feature I kinda miss, which is the little arrow that appeared next to people's usernames on the home page that took you directly to the new post. Here's a (badly edited) image of what I mean:
> 
> ...



For me, when I click a thread from the forum index it brings me to the first unread post. The thing you might notice is that any threads you have viewed before the XenForo move won’t remember where you last viewed the thread, so they will bring you to the first new post the first time you click on it.


----------



## lizardon (Apr 4, 2020)

Is it possible to add this forum timezone clock back? I don't even know what's the time that using on this forum, is it EST? PST? Not sure when did people post their comment. Or is it following my current local time on my laptop?


----------



## seliph (Apr 4, 2020)

it seems like all headers/line separator things have disappeared and have been replaced by naked hr tags, i noticed while looking at my marketplace thread but you can see it in the directs too





__





						Bell Tree Direct - 2.2.20
					

Good evening and welcome to our surprise midnight Bell Tree Direct! We know that waiting for Nintendo to announce a new Animal Crossing Direct has been difficult, so we'll start with a big announcement of our own!   Introducing TBT 3.0  In 2010 we announced what was called "TBT 2.0." It was a...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## alv4 (Apr 4, 2020)

lizardon said:


> Is it possible to add this forum timezone clock back? I don't even know what's the time that using on this forum, is it EST? PST? Not sure when did people post their comment. Or is it following my current local time on my laptop?


You can change timezone in Account preferences:
https://www.belltreeforums.com/account/preferences


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 4, 2020)

Had another issue. If I write a draft of a post in, say, a word processor, and then copy and paste it here to post it, when I paste it in, it turns every line drop into three or four of them.
Like this new line I started here, if I'd copy pasted it from my word processor, it would have inserted a bunch of extra empty lines in between.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 4, 2020)

Justin said:


> and  have been fixed! Can't miss these TBT classics.


Hi two questions:

1) Where is green username
2) Where is our beloved throwing apple gyroid emote


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 4, 2020)

Yeah to echo what @Luella said, I've noticed today that not only was all my feedback wiped, but I can't leave feedback for people and they can't leave feedback for me. Plus all my feedback for others is gone.

Can others leave feedback still? If so, it might be some post-count or account age permission default on the new site, since two newer users are having this issue...


----------



## Antonio (Apr 4, 2020)

Can you move the page changer above the thread instead of below via mobile? I don't like scrolling down every time to change the page.


----------



## Stil (Apr 4, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Can you move the page changer above the thread instead of below via mobile? I don't like scrolling down everytime change the page everytime.


better yet, add it to the top and bottom


----------



## Antonio (Apr 4, 2020)

Infinity said:


> better yet, add it to the top and bottom



so much better

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

also, what about the pronoun suggestions from awhile back


----------



## lizardon (Apr 4, 2020)

I have done lots of game trading today, was doing many feedback for the traders, but seems like only 12 feedback max in 12 hours. 
It shows 'You have exceeded limit of 12 feedback per 12 hours. Please wait some time and try again.'
I think 12 limit is too little??


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 4, 2020)

Trundle said:


> For me, when I click a thread from the forum index it brings me to the first unread post. The thing you might notice is that any threads you have viewed before the XenForo move won’t remember where you last viewed the thread, so they will bring you to the first new post the first time you click on it.


Ah yes, that is true. I have noticed that when you click threads it takes you to the first newest post.

I was wondering if there was a button or function for you to click that will bring you to the very latest post i.e. skips past all of the unread posts and jumps to the very newest one, if that makes sense. It's how I've been using this forum and other forums for years, so I got kinda used to it jumping to the very latest post ^^"


----------



## Jacob (Apr 4, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I was wondering if there was a button or function for you to click that will bring you to the very latest post i.e. skips past all of the unread posts and jumps to the very newest one, if that makes sense. It's how I've been using this forum and other forums for years, so I got kinda used to it jumping to the very latest post ^^"



Clicking on the time stamp of the latest post for the thread will skip all "new" posts and bring you to the latest:


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 4, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Clicking on the time stamp of the latest post for the thread will skip all "new" posts and bring you to the latest:
> 
> 
> View attachment 234822


Ah right, I did figure that out eventually haha. I was wondering if there was a button to do this viewing from the home page?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 4, 2020)

please make the tbt marketplace read only until tbt and collectibles are back online

not a problem with the site itself, but too many people here seem to have an inability to read basic instructions and it's heavily polluting the thread pool there


----------



## seliph (Apr 4, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> please make the tbt marketplace read only until tbt and collectibles are back online
> 
> not a problem with the site itself, but too many people here seem to have an inability to read basic instructions and it's heavily polluting the thread pool there


that or bring out those bright pink banners again

i've been reporting a lot of them but i honestly feel so annoying making like 17 "wrong board" reports per minute lmao


----------



## N e s s (Apr 5, 2020)

Can the mods look into enabling whether or not another user can see edits again? For example: I could edit this comment and nobody wouldn’t even know I did so.

This is an issue in The Cellar sub forum, where someone could easily cheat by editing all of their posts. If the mods could see to having this feature re enabled that would be appreciated.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 5, 2020)

N e s s said:


> Can the mods look into enabling whether or not another user can see edits again? For example: I could edit this comment and nobody wouldn’t even know I did so.
> 
> This is an issue in The Cellar sub forum, where someone could easily cheat by editing all of their posts. If the mods could see to having this feature re enabled that would be appreciated.


can we make that a feature for the cellar only?

since I'll be honest, that was one of the worst things about vbulletin tbt, and in most cases that ugly timestamp was just unnecessary


----------



## Trundle (Apr 5, 2020)

N e s s said:


> Can the mods look into enabling whether or not another user can see edits again? For example: I could edit this comment and nobody wouldn’t even know I did so.
> 
> This is an issue in The Cellar sub forum, where someone could easily cheat by editing all of their posts. If the mods could see to having this feature re enabled that would be appreciated.



As I mentioned in the mafia thread, I noticed that you can sometimes see edits and sometimes you cannot. I think after a certain amount of time, your edits become visible. I assume this is a feature so that people can edit their typos within a couple of minutes of making their post, but for mafia it could really hurt the game since someone could roleclaim and instantly edit their post if they knew only certain people were viewing the thread. I'm wondering if this can't be turned off, we could at least know the time before edits show up on people's posts?


----------



## tacoinvader (Apr 5, 2020)

I recognize lost feedback is an issue, but have we determined that *being unable to leave feedback* is also in the same bucket, or is it related to how long I've been a member (about five days-ish)? Just want to verify since I know some sites put restrictions up for new users but I also know the site was changed recently and there are some other bugs that have already been taken account of.

Would appreciate any clarification on that!


----------



## jvgsjeff (Apr 5, 2020)

From the forum page (the list of threads), there used to be an icon next to each thread that had new posts. Clicking that icon took you to the first new (unread) post in that thread. But I'm not seeing it any more? Is that one of the things that's still being worked on, or am I just blind?  I'm on desktop, if it makes a difference.


----------



## seliph (Apr 5, 2020)

jvgsjeff said:


> From the forum page (the list of threads), there used to be an icon next to each thread that had new posts. Clicking that icon took you to the first new (unread) post in that thread. But I'm not seeing it any more? Is that one of the things that's still being worked on, or am I just blind?  I'm on desktop, if it makes a difference.


i've found a workaround (for now at least) is if you mark the forums read, clicking the thread title will then work the same as that icon

but yeah i miss that too ;n;


----------



## Trundle (Apr 5, 2020)

jvgsjeff said:


> From the forum page (the list of threads), there used to be an icon next to each thread that had new posts. Clicking that icon took you to the first new (unread) post in that thread. But I'm not seeing it any more? Is that one of the things that's still being worked on, or am I just blind?  I'm on desktop, if it makes a difference.



If you are a clicking on a thread you have already viewed, just clicking on the title will bring you to the first unread post. Note that which threads and posts you have read did not carry over from vBulletin, so it will start you at the OP for any threads you're viewing on XenForo for the first time.


----------



## Justin (Apr 5, 2020)

tacoinvader said:


> I recognize lost feedback is an issue, but have we determined that *being unable to leave feedback* is also in the same bucket, or is it related to how long I've been a member (about five days-ish)? Just want to verify since I know some sites put restrictions up for new users but I also know the site was changed recently and there are some other bugs that have already been taken account of.
> 
> Would appreciate any clarification on that!



You can place feedback once at least one other member has given you feedback!


----------



## tacoinvader (Apr 5, 2020)

Justin said:


> You can place feedback once at least one other member has given you feedback!


Oh!! Okay. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 5, 2020)

Justin said:


> You can place feedback once at least one other member has given you feedback!



But this is a problem when the forum upgrade bug has wiped out all our feedback...


----------



## Justin (Apr 5, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> But this is a problem when the forum upgrade bug has wiped out all our feedback...



That's an entirely separate issue that we are aware of, as noted by tacoinvader at the beginning of his post. Only more recent feedback has been wiped, there are plenty of older users who still have feedback and can get the ball moving.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 5, 2020)

Any ETA on the shop? No rush, just curious is all


----------



## aericell (Apr 5, 2020)

Are the photo albums from the old forum also going to be transferred over?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 6, 2020)

seliph said:


> i've found a workaround (for now at least) is if you mark the forums read, clicking the thread title will then work the same as that icon
> 
> but yeah i miss that too ;n;


oooh yay there is a way to do it...kinda haha. I do miss this feature as well, but I'm slowly getting used to how it is now ^^"


----------



## CowKing (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't know if anyone reported this but I woke up to 16 notifications and 15 of them were just likes I got on two posts, is it possible if we could get a "[User] and 3 others liked your post on [thread]" kind of notification so your alert box doesn't fill up like that.


----------



## Luxen (Apr 6, 2020)

Are notifications for feedback still a thing or were they temporarily disabled for now? They're not available in the Alert preferences section.

I've received 1 new feedback as of TBT 3.0's opening and I never received a notification about it (nor does it show up in the past alerts section). I assume that this must still be the case as I haven't received any feedback in response to the other ones that I've left so far. I know that it's always up to the other person whether they feel like responding to your feedback or not, but I still received some in return before the upgrade.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 6, 2020)

is it possible to reduce the wait period between sending convos?

I do understand not wanting people to spam them, but two whole minutes feels way too overkill, imo


----------



## Ploom (Apr 6, 2020)

I've been having this problem when I compose a message and click send it always says"Oops, we ran into some problems" and says I have to wait like a minute before sending every. single. message. Super annoying, anyone else getting this?

edit: Oh it looks like people already posted about this..
If its a cool down timer I get the idea, but I simultaneously send out messages to multiple people very often. And it's in no way spam.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2020)

How do we make it so that our signature doesn't show in a particular post? In TBT 2.0 there was a box that you could check that says "Show your signature" and it's just not present at all here apparently.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi! I more than likely missed this, but was there ever an announcement about the reimbursement of TBT?


----------



## Ploom (Apr 6, 2020)

animeshadowpanda said:


> Hi! I more than likely missed this, but was there ever an announcement about the reimbursement of TBT?


Collectibles and TBT haven't been re-implemented yet, but a mod on another thread said maybe by the end of the week or something like that, here's the link to the thread they mentioned it in if you want to see: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/bumping-rule-update.490195/#post-8603541


----------



## Darkesque_ (Apr 6, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't if im not doing it right, but when I select multiple conversations, I can't do any action with them.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 6, 2020)

edit- Nvm, I think I read completely wrong : P


----------



## Luxen (Apr 7, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> I don't if im not doing it right, but when I select multiple conversations, I can't do any action with them.


When you select multiple conversations, you should see a brown bar pop up at the bottom of the page with a drop drown list of possible actions and a box to select/deselect all the conversations you currently have/are a part of. After you've chosen an action you want to take, just click on "Go" and it'll do the rest.

If you choose to leave the currently selected conversations, it'll ask if you'd like to accept new messages if someone replies to them (which will also restore said conversations you've left) or ignore any new messages from them.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 7, 2020)

Luxen said:


> When you select multiple conversations, you should see a brown bar pop up at the bottom of the page with a drop drown list of possible actions and a box to select/deselect all the conversations you currently have/are a part of. After you've chosen an action you want to take, just click on "Go" and it'll do the rest.
> 
> If you choose to leave the currently selected conversations, it'll ask if you'd like to accept new messages if someone replies to them (which will also restore said conversations you've left) or ignore any new messages from them.


Lifesaver thank you very much


----------



## Corrie (Apr 8, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> My resetti avatar is gone
> So sad
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 3, 2020
> ...



Yes! I'd love it if when you click on a thread, it takes you to the newest reply like it did in the old forums! 

Also I like not having the sigs in mobile view. I could imagine having them there would mean more scrolling for nothing.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

As well, it seems that I don't have permissions to reply to any threads in the TBT Marketplace. Not sure if it's just me.


----------



## Luxen (Apr 8, 2020)

Corrie said:


> Yes! I'd love it if when you click on a thread, it takes you to the newest reply like it did in the old forums!
> 
> Also I like not having the sigs in mobile view. I could imagine having them there would mean more scrolling for nothing.
> 
> ...


If you click on a thread it should take you to the latest unread message (if you've already been in it before; if it's a thread from before the TBT 3.0 upgrade, you'll have to read/skip those posts/pages again for the site to remember what you've seen so far).

The TBT Shop/Collectibles features haven't been added back to the site yet (they've been absent since the upgrade), but they'll be bask as soon as possible. Because of this, nobody can earn/use TBT or purchase/trade collectibles and it was probably decided that it would be best to remove everyone's permissions on that board. It helps stop people from posting in that forum, since there's really no way to make use of its intended purpose at this time.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm sorry to repeat myself, but I haven't heard anything about the search function being fixed so that it returns the correct results. The search is still not working correctly, and it's getting very tedious to search through my town tune thread manually when someone requests something I know that I've done before.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 8, 2020)

Can we make 3 letter words searchable in The Cellar? Users have 3 letter names and it's hard to search them in certain users posts when their names are so short.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 9, 2020)

Question: is there a way to get rid of the word "spoiler" in my spoiler bar in my signature? Or can I at least change the word?

Thanks!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 9, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Question: is there a way to get rid of the word "spoiler" in my spoiler bar in my signature? Or can I at least change the word?
> 
> Thanks!



According to Here there's not! But I would also like to support a way to do this :]


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 9, 2020)

Jacob said:


> According to Here there's not! But I would also like to support a way to do this :]


Darn. Well I can at least rest easy knowing the answer lol, was wondering for a while. Thanks!


----------



## alv4 (Apr 9, 2020)

You can change the title using the code:

```
[SPOILER="textyouwant"][/SPOILER]
```
Example:


Spoiler: ñ



Hola 


The spoiler word wont go away tho


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2020)

This may have been addressed before but it looks like all of the feedback I received between 1-1-2020 and when the forum moved has disappeared? Will that be retrieved eventually?

Also still wondering if it's possible to disable your signature in a post you make?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 9, 2020)

I keep getting Server Errors when trying to upload a picture.


----------



## kei. (Apr 9, 2020)

th8827 said:


> I keep getting Server Errors when trying to upload a picture.


Same here :/


----------



## Luxen (Apr 9, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This may have been addressed before but it looks like all of the feedback I received between 1-1-2020 and when the forum moved has disappeared? Will that be retrieved eventually?
> 
> Also still wondering if it's possible to disable your signature in a post you make?



Yes, that's been addressed before; pretty sure it was one of the first things that was brought up upon TBT 3.0's launch. From what I can recall, they're aware of the issue and looking into it. I would assume that lost feedback will be returned (if there are backups with said information), but don't take my word for it.


I don't think you can do that anymore. There's no option for it when posting replies nor in the preferences section of your account settings. Whether it was intended to be like this or not, I don't know.



th8827 said:


> I keep getting Server Errors when trying to upload a picture.


Where are you trying to upload a picture? As an avatar or an attachment?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 9, 2020)

Luxen said:


> Where are you trying to upload a picture? As an avatar or an attachment?


In the bar above the text box when making a post, there there is an "Insert Image (Crtl+P)" button. I get a server error whenever I try to use it. Just started today. It worked fine yesterday.

I also get the same error when using the "Attach file" button below the text box.


----------



## Luxen (Apr 9, 2020)

th8827 said:


> In the bar above the text box when making a post, there there is an "Insert Image (Crtl+P)" button. I get a server error whenever I try to use it. Just started today.
> 
> I also get the same error when using the "Attach file" button below the text box.


Just tried it out and I seem to be experiencing the same issue with both options.
Directly uploading images or files of any kind onto the forum's server seems to be the issue.
Using "Insert Image" via URL still seems to work, thankfully.

I can't say for sure whether this was the case a few days back, as the only thing I've done since the arrival of TBT 3.0 (in regards to image files) was delete some attachments from an old thread of mine.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 9, 2020)

th8827 said:


> In the bar above the text box when making a post, there there is an "Insert Image (Crtl+P)" button. I get a server error whenever I try to use it. Just started today. It worked fine yesterday.
> 
> I also get the same error when using the "Attach file" button below the text box.


For a temporary solution, upload ur images to http://imgur.com/


----------



## CovisGod (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey I don’t seem to be able to bump posts after 2 hours, I used to be able to after around half hour?


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2020)

CovisGod said:


> Hey I don’t seem to be able to bump posts after 2 hours, I used to be able to after around half hour?



Two hour bumping is only permitted in Nook's Cranny. It is four hours in all other trading boards - as it always has been. 

We recently needed to get stricter and enforce a physical block on double posting less than four (or two in Nook's Cranny) hours apart. This is because too many people were breaking the four hour rule. It was giving people who did not adhere to the rules an unfair advantage over those who respectfully followed them.


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 10, 2020)

I don't know if it's a problem on my end, but I'm having issues attaching files/ uploading pictures.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2020)

Luxen said:


> Yes, that's been addressed before; pretty sure it was one of the first things that was brought up upon TBT 3.0's launch. From what I can recall, they're aware of the issue and looking into it. I would assume that lost feedback will be returned (if there are backups with said information), but don't take my word for it.
> 
> 
> I don't think you can do that anymore. There's no option for it when posting replies nor in the preferences section of your account settings. Whether it was intended to be like this or not, I don't know.




I'm pretty sure that they still exist in the system because my profile says I have 94 feedback which I believe is correct. They're just not showing up for some reason


----------



## Luxen (Apr 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm pretty sure that they still exist in the system because my profile says I have 94 feedback which I believe is correct. They're just not showing up for some reason


In my case even the number went down. I had around 10-15 (or so, can't recall the exact number) before the upgrade, but it was at 6 instead.


----------



## rubydearie (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello, I am sorry if this is not suppose to go in this thread, but my friend is having a bit of an issue accessing anything. Everything was fine up until an hour or so ago. If she is logged in, she gets this purchase code on a completely black screen. She can only see the site if she is in incognito, because she can not log out of her account. I'm hoping you can help. Her account name is Milatea.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 10, 2020)

alv4 said:


> You can change the title using the code:
> 
> ```
> [SPOILER="textyouwant"][/SPOILER]
> ...


Yeah sadly we can't remove it, sorry!


----------



## hzl (Apr 10, 2020)

rubydearie said:


> Hello, I am sorry if this is not suppose to go in this thread, but my friend is having a bit of an issue accessing anything. Everything was fine up until an hour or so ago. If she is logged in, she gets this purchase code on a completely black screen. She can only see the site if she is in incognito, because she can not log out of her account. I'm hoping you can help. Her account name is Milatea.
> View attachment 236769


I keep having this issue. Sometimes it works, sometimes I get the screen with this coding. I assumed it was just things on the site being worked on at the moment


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 10, 2020)

rubydearie said:


> Hello, I am sorry if this is not suppose to go in this thread, but my friend is having a bit of an issue accessing anything. Everything was fine up until an hour or so ago. If she is logged in, she gets this purchase code on a completely black screen. She can only see the site if she is in incognito, because she can not log out of her account. I'm hoping you can help. Her account name is Milatea.
> View attachment 236769


I've been getting that occasionally as well. The admins mentioned that the on-site currency system was supposed to be coming back at the end of the week, so I imagine this is related to that.  I was able to get back on after experiencing the screen for a few minutes, so tell your friend to just keep checking back occasionally!


----------



## Chris (Apr 10, 2020)

rubydearie said:


> Hello, I am sorry if this is not suppose to go in this thread, but my friend is having a bit of an issue accessing anything. Everything was fine up until an hour or so ago. If she is logged in, she gets this purchase code on a completely black screen. She can only see the site if she is in incognito, because she can not log out of her account. I'm hoping you can help. Her account name is Milatea.
> View attachment 236769



Your friend should be able to access to forum fine now. The majority of users were unable to access the forum for a short while. The few who could were actually the exception to the norm!


----------



## rubydearie (Apr 10, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> I've been getting that occasionally as well. The admins mentioned that the on-site currency system was supposed to be coming back at the end of the week, so I imagine this is related to that.  I was able to get back on after experiencing the screen for a few minutes, so tell your friend to just keep checking back occasionally!


Ah, I see. I thought it could be something to do with the shop since the code says purchase. Thank you for letting me know.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> Your friend should be able to access to forum fine now. The majority of users were unable to access the forum for a short while. The few who could were actually the exception to the norm!


Oh wow, ok. Well thanks for helping out. Glad I was part of the minority this time. xD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 10, 2020)

I just thought about this, but on  TBT 2.0 we had folders on our user profile where we could upload images. I used to store all my old avatar photos in two folders on my user page, but it seems like those folders are gone now? 

Will they ever come back? If not, are they archived so I could potentially access them with the help of a staff member?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 17, 2020)

I have another question.

So before there was a search bar at the top of a subforum where you could search in the subforum. For example, I want to go into the New Neighbor Network subforum and search of a villager I want that someone might have. But there's no search bar anywhere?? 

In the "Filter" tab it doesn't ask to search with keywords, so that doesn't work.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi there! I'm not sure if there's a better place to ask this, but after the site update, I'm having an issue where the majority of my post history can no longer be found. 

My profile says that I have over 1300 posts, most made a few years ago, but for some reason, my post history only lists very recent posts as well as a seemingly random small selection of my old posts. Reaching the last (i.e. 2nd) page and clicking "View older results" gives me a "No results found" page. I only recently came back to the forums, so I looked through my old posts for nostalgia, and they were definitely there before the site update. I'm guessing this is connected to the issues with Search that's mentioned in this thread's original post?

I did make a username change shortly before all the site updates (old username was "SonatinaGena"). I'm not sure if that's relevant? Searching for posts under my old username just tells me that the member couldn't be found.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 18, 2020)

The mobile site is now broken. Is there a way I can use desktop version on my phone?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 18, 2020)

just another little thing I've noticed, it seems like I receive quote notifications very intermittently... :>


----------



## Xinyiki (Apr 18, 2020)

1+ to Magix's post
It seems like I haven't received all of the quote notifications, which can be difficult at times to figure out when and where I've been replied to unless I check on almost every thread that I've posted on a daily basis. ^^;


----------



## lucitine (Apr 18, 2020)

I just wanted to double check if my collectables arent showing because they haven't been imported over yet?


----------



## alv4 (Apr 18, 2020)

I think that Home link at the main menu should be deleted, does the same than Then Forums button and uses valuable space


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 18, 2020)

hi staff, idk if it's just me or the flea collectible is bugged. the background is missing for me lol it's just a flea, naked and afraid


----------



## seliph (Apr 18, 2020)

i love that we can see dates but would it be possible to have the option to display our inventory alphabetically like before?

also can we perhaps have a sticky/banner in the tbt marketplace emphasizing that the board isn't for ingame transactions, as soon as it re-opened people stopped being able to read again 

edit but also selecting multiple collectibles at a time.... pleas


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 18, 2020)

Sorry if this has already been asked, but how do I start displaying collectibles again? I managed to find them in shop > inventory (AWESOME improvement btw, I can see all info in one place!), but can't seem to be able to display them? I can tell which ones are highlighted for them to be seen but?

Thanks!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



lucitine said:


> I just wanted to double check if my collectables arent showing because they haven't been imported over yet?


I'm able to see them just fine


----------



## Believe (Apr 18, 2020)

Is anyone else getting random bouts of loading issues / lag? I feel like it happens every 15-20 mins where nothing loads for a few minutes and then it stabilizes again.


----------



## Stil (Apr 18, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> hi staff, idk if it's just me or the flea collectible is bugged. the background is missing for me lol it's just a flea, naked and afraid


I actually think the flea looks good like that lol


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 18, 2020)

Yay collectibles work now, thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



Believe said:


> Is anyone else getting random bouts of loading issues / lag? I feel like it happens every 15-20 mins where nothing loads for a few minutes and then it stabilizes again.


Actually yeah, I've been experiencing this myself.


----------



## Lacey (Apr 18, 2020)

how do we see our collectibles now? ;-; mine are marked as active but i don't see them. i also get the random lags here and there.

edit: never mind i see them now. forgot we switched back to 5 each line and not 6 so i had too many checked as active!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 18, 2020)

Lacey said:


> how do we see our collectibles now? ;-; mine are marked as active but i don't see them. i also get the random lags here and there.
> 
> edit: never mind i see them now. forgot we switched back to 5 each line and not 6 so i had too many checked as active!


Whoa how did your chocolate cakes get a white background like that?

Edit: nvm I see it on my phone now, my laptop's screen isn't great


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

I apologize if someone's asked this, but:

Are there any plans to reinstate post filters / search for a user's posts within a thread? They're very useful for mafia games, and I'd like to see them back.


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Yay collectibles work now, thank you!


How'd you get yours to work? Mine are still active and aren't hidden yet I don't see them.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 18, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> I apologize if someone's asked this, but:
> 
> Are there any plans to reinstate post filters / search for a user's posts within a thread? They're very useful for mafia games, and I'd like to see them back.


You can do that already. Just select "everything" and click "this thread" and search by user, keep message blank.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Antonio said:


> You can do that already. Just select "everything" and click "this thread" and search by user, keep message blank.


Wait, where is this option? I don't see it (or know where to look for it, for that matter).


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 18, 2020)

Nox said:


> How'd you get yours to work? Mine are still active and aren't hidden yet I don't see them.


I made one of my collectibles active (or disabled?), then I refreshed this page then they appeared below my avatar. Try that?


----------



## Antonio (Apr 18, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Wait, where is this option? I don't see it (or know where to look for it, for that matter).



Right here


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Right here


Got it. Thank you so much!


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> I made one of my collectibles active (or disabled?), then I refreshed this page then they appeared below my avatar. Try that?


I see them now! Thanks! : D


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm getting less than or one bell per-post regardless of how long it is.


----------



## seliph (Apr 18, 2020)

idk if it's just me but everyone's 5th column of collectibles is spaced differently than the rest? looks like there's 1px between 4th and 5th and 2px everywhere else


----------



## Stil (Apr 18, 2020)

seliph said:


> idk if it's just me but everyone's 5th column of collectibles is spaced differently than the rest? looks like there's 1px between 4th and 5th and 2px everywhere else


youre right... I didnt even notice that.


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 18, 2020)

seliph said:


> idk if it's just me but everyone's 5th column of collectibles is spaced differently than the rest? looks like there's 1px between 4th and 5th and 2px everywhere else


Oh wow yeah I see it too. Didn't notice


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 19, 2020)

probably a dumb question, but can you view messages left on collectibles now? I know you used to be able to do it by hovering over the collectible, or from your shop tab on your profile...is that still a thing?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 19, 2020)

This.. may sound silly to ask, but, do you need to change settings or something for collectibles you own to be shown under pfp??


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 19, 2020)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> This.. may sound silly to ask, but, do you need to change settings or something for collectibles you own to be shown under pfp??



I think if you go to shop in the upper right corner, and then click inventory.  From there clicking on settings next to each collectible, checking hidden, saving it, and then checking active on the same collectible and saving it again will make it appear for you.  I had to do this for all of mine one by one to get them to appear.  Not sure if there’s an easier way to do this, but I hope this helps.  ^^


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Apr 19, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I think if you go to shop in the upper right corner, and then click inventory.  From there clicking on settings next to each collectible, checking hidden, saving it, and then checking active on the same collectible and saving it again will make it appear for you.  I had to do this for all of mine one by one to get them to appear.  Not sure if there’s an easier way to do this, but I hope this helps.  ^^


It did show up after doing the "checking hidden then checking active" just once! Thanks for your help!!


----------



## honeyaura (Apr 19, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> probably a dumb question, but can you view messages left on collectibles now? I know you used to be able to do it by hovering over the collectible, or from your shop tab on your profile...is that still a thing?


I was wondering this too, I'm unable to see anything about the collectibles unless I'm actually in inventory


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2020)

I can't lock and unlock my own threads on TBT Marketplace anymore, was this intentional?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just thought about this, but on  TBT 2.0 we had folders on our user profile where we could upload images. I used to store all my old avatar photos in two folders on my user page, but it seems like those folders are gone now?
> 
> Will they ever come back? If not, are they archived so I could potentially access them with the help of a staff member?





xSuperMario64x said:


> I have another question.
> 
> So before there was a search bar at the top of a subforum where you could search in the subforum. For example, I want to go into the New Neighbor Network subforum and search of a villager I want that someone might have. But there's no search bar anywhere??
> 
> In the "Filter" tab it doesn't ask to search with keywords, so that doesn't work.


I'm still wondering about these :////

Pls send help staff


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello, I don't know if this was posted, but I'm having a problem with the password of my account. Whenever I log in normally, it tells me my password is incorrect, takes me to the page to enter it in again, and it works. My password is automatically saved through Google. Not only that, but I had to reset the password once, and entered in my current one, so I know it works. Is something wrong?


----------



## seliph (Apr 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have another question.
> 
> So before there was a search bar at the top of a subforum where you could search in the subforum. For example, I want to go into the New Neighbor Network subforum and search of a villager I want that someone might have. But there's no search bar anywhere??
> 
> In the "Filter" tab it doesn't ask to search with keywords, so that doesn't work.


search button while viewing desired subforum > change "everywhere" to "this forum" > hit search


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2020)

seliph said:


> search button while viewing desired subforum > change "everywhere" to "this forum" > hit search


Ah I see, the search bar is at the top of the page below the banner rather than where it used to be. Thank you!


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 21, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> I'm getting less than or one bell per-post regardless of how long it is.


Figured it out; text in spoilers earn little to no bells as opposed to before. Is this intentional?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 21, 2020)

Not sure if it is only me, but I've noticed that sometimes I'm not getting a notification in the top bar for likes and quotes to my comments.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 21, 2020)

I’ve noticed for some reason that the forums are still loading slowly at times for me.  Logging on to the site takes a bit, and if I click another tab or window off of the site and try to come back to where I left off, the site takes a bit to load again when going from page to page.  It might be my internet, however, as my internet has been kind of spotty lately.  Not complaining by the way.  Just genuinely wondering if I’m the only one still experiencing this.  Still able to navigate the site alright.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I’ve noticed for some reason that the forums are still loading slowly at times for me.  Logging on to the site takes a bit, and if I click another tab or window off of the site and try to come back to where I left off, the site takes a bit to load again when going from page to page.  It might be my internet, however, as my internet has been kind of spotty lately.  Not complaining by the way.  Just genuinely wondering if I’m the only one still experiencing this.  Still able to navigate the site alright.



Same for me, and it's only been getting worse over the last couple days. Even editing a post can sometimes take upwards of 3 minutes before it will let me.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 22, 2020)

Okay I was just coming in here to say how laggy the forums have been for me. Glad I'm not the only one. It could take minutes for pages to load or my posts to post. Not sure if it's server issues or due to the larger amount of people on the forum on the same time.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 22, 2020)

I also am glad to hear I am not alone, the site keeps taking about 5 minutes per page or refresh. Sometimes it is faster but rarely. It is progressively getting longer and sometimes just giving me a loaded blue screen (not loading the site but saying its finished)


----------



## Jacob (Apr 22, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Not sure if it is only me, but I've noticed that sometimes I'm not getting a notification in the top bar for likes and quotes to my comments.


I don't think you get notified necessarily when you're actively on the same thread as your post when it happens, if this is what's happening


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 22, 2020)

I also have problems with loading the forum, sometimes it takes up to 5 minutes to even open up a PM or being able to check out notifications.


----------



## neoratz (Apr 22, 2020)

super sorry if this has already been reported and i glossed over it!!! i just bought and configured a user title color change but it doesn't seem like it did anything. do i have to wait a little bit for it to activate? is it connected to something that's still being worked on? thank you for your time m;__;m


----------



## Ploom (Apr 22, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> I also have problems with loading the forum, sometimes it takes up to 5 minutes to even open up a PM or being able to check out notifications.


yeah the site has been garbage & slow for me all day today.


----------



## rianne (Apr 22, 2020)

neoratz said:


> super sorry if this has already been reported and i glossed over it!!! i just bought and configured a user title color change but it doesn't seem like it did anything. do i have to wait a little bit for it to activate? is it connected to something that's still being worked on? thank you for your time m;__;m


Jeremy addressed it here.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 22, 2020)

Ploom said:


> yeah the site has been garbage & slow for me all day today.


It's been painfully slow for me since the site moved over.


----------



## danioof (Apr 23, 2020)

Also here to report frequent slowness when loading a page  It would be interesting to see stats of peak times for the site, to know if it's related! Sometimes it'll hang for several minutes, and others it'll load super quick.

On a separate note, I just want to say the 3.0 site is BEAUTIFUL and you all did an amazing job with it! Super clean and modern


----------



## Seastar (Apr 24, 2020)

Sorry if this was already asked, but is there a place I can find all the images I uploaded? I can still see them in old posts I made, but I don't know any other way to access to them.


----------



## thrillingprince (Apr 24, 2020)

belltree has just been extremely slow for me in the last few days :-(


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 24, 2020)

thrillingprince said:


> belltree has just been extremely slow for me in the last few days :-(



Same here, had a nasty hiccup just a little earlier. Couldn't even load the forums for a good 10 minutes.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm not sure if this has been asked before, but is the unique function for collectibles no longer a thing? Reason why I ask is that I've seen a couple users with 2 NH Tokens, where they were previously unique


----------



## mirukushake (Apr 25, 2020)

I can't add my island or character name to my profile since they're not in English.


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

Ploom said:


> yeah the site has been garbage & slow for me all day today.


Same thing here. At first I thought it was my phone (which is very old) but I tried loading other sites and it worked as normal. Then, in the middle of a trade (the person was already on my island), I commented with the visitor about having some problems to answer their PMs because of this and they said they were having the same problem.


----------



## Maruchan (Apr 26, 2020)

Same problem: site suddenly slowed to a crawl, lagging, loading but not responding. Pretty much what other members reported in the previous 2 pages. Been like that during/since the upgrade. Same thing on mobile.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 26, 2020)

ali.di.magix said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked before, but is the unique function for collectibles no longer a thing? Reason why I ask is that I've seen a couple users with 2 NH Tokens, where they were previously unique



It still exists, but it seems to have been a glitch that they were able to get around it. We will have to look into it more.



mirukushake said:


> I can't add my island or character name to my profile since they're not in English.



Can you put your island name here (or PM it to me if you don't want it to be public)?



Maruchan said:


> Same problem: site suddenly slowed to a crawl, lagging, loading but not responding. Pretty much what other members reported in the previous 2 pages. Been like that during/since the upgrade. Same thing on mobile.



The server has been struggling to keep up with the traffic at times since the new game released, despite being upgraded a couple times already. We will be looking into it more next week.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 26, 2020)

i'm too lazy to read the thread so its probably already mentioned

but post merges between 5-10 mins after the original post are counted as edits


----------



## mirukushake (Apr 26, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Can you put your island name here (or PM it to me if you don't want it to be public)?



Island name is チョコミン島 and character name is あり.


----------



## Cory (Apr 26, 2020)

Where do you find the posts you bookmarked?


----------



## Jacob (Apr 26, 2020)

Cory said:


> Where do you find the posts you bookmarked?








Right up top!


----------



## Ploom (Apr 27, 2020)

getting really hard to be patient with how inconsistent and slow the load times have been  :/


----------



## seliph (Apr 27, 2020)

are ancient lanterns/dusty scrolls/trophies (and more possibly???) supposed to be giftable now or was that an oops


----------



## marea (Apr 28, 2020)

Hello! I have a small problem. My animated avatar wont move even though i have the collectable. I can't display it but i think it used to show before? i cant even check the "hidden" box but the "active" box is checked.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 29, 2020)

mirukushake said:


> Island name is チョコミン島 and character name is あり.


This should work now!


----------



## Cwynne (Apr 30, 2020)

I didn't read through the entire thread so if someone has already made a note of this I apologize. 
When attempting to post a message on someone's user page, I've been running into an issue where it's not letting me post the message and saying "oops, posts are limited to 420 characters," or something along those lines. I've pasted my messages into a Word document just to check, and they are, indeed, under 420 characters. This has happened multiple times, and I think it may be the fact that I normally use colored text? this didn't seem to happen when I just used plain text.
Overall not a huge problem but just figured I'd post about it.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 30, 2020)

Twitter embeds appear on mobile but not desktop, can you enable it via desktop.


----------



## Ploom (May 1, 2020)

i guess nobody is gonna get back to me about this so never mind, thanks for all your help & definitely thanks for even acknowledging this. also you should probably close this thread if theres no point for people to bring up issues they're having. 



Spoiler



Hey so this is a little hard to explain,

I've noticed within the past few weeks when I'm editing things like my sig & threads (especially when spoilers are involved,) that there have been odd discrepancies between the BB code items that I type & what actually appears. A few examples:

-For some spoilers, I will go into my thread and edit the contents of the spoiler, but then when I click "save" it will switch around the beginning or end of the spoiler and even add an additional spoiler that I did not type. Its very frustrating because no matter how many times I go back in to edit, it always reverts to showing additional or simply erroneous locations for where I place the spoiler end "{/spoiler}" One time no matter how many times I went back in to edit, it would add additional spoilers that I never typed in that I couldn't delete. I've had to re-type the entire contents of some of my threads to prevent it from adding additional spoilers and idk whats been triggering it.
-Similar to the above point, the font BB code items will switch around locations for where I type the beginning and end (like where I type {FONT= book antiqua} and such.)
- Again on a similar note, BB code commands such as {CENTER} that I type at the beginning and end of a paragraph will revert to being placed all right at the beginning upon saving certain things in threads and signatures. Like for the past few times I've edited my signature, I have to correct the ending of the center command because when I go to edit, both the beginning and ending of the center command weirdly relocate to being both right at the beginning (which renders the command useless as all the content is being automatically placed after the end of the command...)

even as I'm typing this post, it is adding in end commands to the font and center BB code commands I typed as examples. I had to switch out the brackets [ ] for these { } to stop it from automatically adding in the end command in random locations.
Also I should mention I've typed out posts both with the BB code toggled on & off and experienced the same issues both ways.


----------



## sailorcosmos (May 3, 2020)

This is sort of a minor issue, but currently, when trying to use the site's search function to search for a villager with a 3-letter name like Dom or Cyd, this is what comes up:




I assume it's because their names are short, but my friend thought it was worth bringing up in case there's a way to work around it.


----------



## daisyy (May 3, 2020)

Ploom said:


> Hey so this is a little hard to explain,
> 
> I've noticed within the past few weeks when I'm editing things like my sig & threads (especially when spoilers are involved,) that there have been odd discrepancies between the BB code items that I type & what actually appears. A few examples:
> 
> ...


Just commenting that I’ve had the same issue lately, I really notice it in the island journals board for some reason and thought I was crazy because random/incomplete spoiler tags that I didn’t type were popping up.


----------



## Ploom (May 4, 2020)

daisyy said:


> Just commenting that I’ve had the same issue lately, I really notice it in the island journals board for some reason and thought I was crazy because random/incomplete spoiler tags that I didn’t type were popping up.


thank you so much for confirming that I was starting to think it was just me haha...


----------



## Believe (May 4, 2020)

I know you're working on it but would love to see a laughing/funny react as the like/love are already rather similar expressions


----------

